# Student researching Brits relocating to EU countries



## Miss Kareem

Hi guys, 

I am a Brunel University student and am about to start some research on UK residents migrating to the EU and how it affects our economy. I am at the stage where I need to find out which periods of the year are the most common and busiest time where people start researching and looking for properties to buy or rent and thought that maybe you can help. 
I came across this forum and thought maybe I could get some feedback to gather some information from those of you who have either already moved abroad or are in the process of moving.

I would be most grateful if you could share with me during which month it was that you started researching moving abroad and in which month it was that you actually moved, ifyou have already done so. I am trying to identify if there are certain trends or specific periods, e.g. summer holidays/easter where people mostly think about relocating.

Any information I recieved would be of great help and very much appreciated.


Many thanks for your time. 

Kindest Regards,


----------



## lynn

We started planning to move to Spain in September, and moved the following August. It was I suppose a bit of depression at the thought of another bleak, depressing UK winter that put our minds to relocating, and we had to time it to fit in with our children's schooling, hence moving in the summer holidays.. Hope this helps

Lynn


----------



## Miss Kareem

Thanks Lynn..your dates seems to follow the trend that I have been picking up on already. 

Cheers
Nina
x


----------



## fourgotospain

Hi Nina,

We thought about it in January, did a research trip in Feb, decided (I think) just after that and moved the following January, So about a year in between as well. Think it was the classic New Year 'stop talking, start doing' boost for us! We would have moved in the late summer too except that as we have a seasonal business that really would have been a long lean winter!
Hope this helps
Rachel.


----------



## Miss Kareem

Cheers Rachel  Much appreciated!


----------



## OppG

I had some thoughts about moving to Spain in Jan 05, took a trip in March 05 and moved June 1st 05... all very quick!

I thoroughly enjoyed Spain but recieved a great job offer from a company in Norway in May 08 and moved here in August 08

Hope it helps


----------



## xabiaxica

we had talked about it for years - more a 'when the kids have grown up & we have retired' idea than to live here while they were little

we were living in the US & I wasn't happy

took a holiday here in the August - like most years

moved here in the November!


----------

